# I have an idea...Yet



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
I thought of adding a Canadian "twist" to the Virginian HO layout. The layout was mentioned in the January 2012 issue of Model Railroader magazine. I wrote down a bunch of ideas then later one night before going to bed, I think my layout is more of a theme park. My brother suggested I narrow down my ideas, & I thought with all of downsizing to N scale due to the numerous Canadian things I wrote down. I was going to include hockey, maple syrup, back bacon, some military stuff etc & of course SNOW. I did want to build a layout reflecting my childhood, traveling from east to west when I was considering getting into the hobby.

Thanks


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Save all your ideas but start with only one or two. Later on as you expand or you have room for a larger layout you can incorporate more ideas. We have a list of things we want to do and have already pushed of few off to other sections, some will even have their own section.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Choas.
My brother talked about making a section for different things last night. The other thing I thought of was building the Virginian layout using Canadian locos, purchased by the US company before repainting. I need to work on a track plan for this & glue down the foam for starters.


----------

